# Killington May 14th



## Vortex (May 16, 2005)

Killington May 14th  (Rage Weekend)

Temps in the mid 50's to 60 late afternoon, light sprinkles am, breaks of sun afternoon.

Conditions  soft bumps, big on Superstar,  Corn snow elsewhere.

I arrived to front Row parking at 7.50.  No rain and mild.  I parked right in front of the bike starting position for Rage Weekend.  I started out on Superstar.  They had plowed the last mound of snow out so no walking involved.  There were snow bolders on the top of the trail.  They plowed the snow, but did not groom it.  Superstar was hard and really set up for those who could handle the groove.  I took one run before the crowds could see what I offered.

I then proceesed to hit BitterSweet and Skyelark
Skyelark was in great shape. (lots of snow) wide open covered almost side to side in a good portion of the trail.  A few small Ribbons or threads in a few spots.  The Snow coverage was similar to what I has seen 2 weeks earlier. I met AndyZee, Tyrolean Skier, Ski Dork,  V, and Iceman, Combo of K Zone and Alpinezone folks and skied the morning.  I put in 3 hours and then started the grill met a few more K zone people and went to hear the bands.

My final day of the year and glad I went.  I felt a bit of Satisfaction.  May 14th is the latest date I have ever skied and the conditions were good enough to make it worth the trip.  Finsihed at Day 62 days I think.  I gave up caring about numbers just glad I went 1 more time.  Uncovered the Pool Sunday.


----------



## Skimaine4ever (May 16, 2005)

Sounds like you had a great last day.  Any pics?


----------



## Vortex (May 16, 2005)

Skimaine4ever said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had a great last day.  Any pics?



Sorry to technical for me. :dunce:


----------



## dmc (May 16, 2005)

How was CVB and Cracker?


----------



## Vortex (May 16, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> How was CVB and Cracker?



It ended up being BiggFuzz.  (looked like the guy from Deep Bannana Blackout.) and CVB.  Jam was good danced  . I did not know many of the tunes, but Take the Skin heads bowling or something like that had everyone going.  Sun actually came out a bit during their set.  They started to tear down the stage so it appeared Carcker was not going to happen. Left about 4.30.  Nice combo day.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 16, 2005)

Ok Bob now thats your season is over its time to start planning for next year. :wink:


----------



## Vortex (May 16, 2005)

Taps has been played.


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2005)

Hey, fun skiing with you looking forward to next season Bob. For pics you can go here: http://2skierz.com/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=34
none of Bob though  . But I do have some good video of you, need to upload to my PC.  :lol:


----------



## Vortex (May 17, 2005)

Pictures are good.  I did no know you did a video.  I saw the cam, just did not think about it.  Again fun time.


----------



## andyzee (May 17, 2005)

Video of BobR in action Killington 05/14/05 http://www.ultimateskier.com/BobR/BobR.wmv


----------



## Vortex (May 17, 2005)

thankx AndyZee... Film makes me look 20 pounds heavier and 1 foot shorter. :wink:


----------



## ga2ski (May 17, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> thankx AndyZee... Film makes me look 20 pounds heavier and 1 foot shorter. :wink:


I didn't know that was possible.


----------



## Vortex (May 17, 2005)

That was the rainy day you could not go.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 18, 2005)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Video of BobR in action Killington 05/14/05 http://www.ultimateskier.com/BobR/BobR.wmv


Bob Having some fun. :beer:


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> andyzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, that's another video


----------



## ga2ski (May 18, 2005)

Nice video.  Wish i had skied that day now.


----------



## Vortex (May 19, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Nice video.  Wish i had skied that day now.



I was really surpised at the snow cover.  It was not just mush.  Andyzee does that with a helmut cam.  That is amazing to me. Also very nice of him to do that. Kind of cool to see what one looks like and what to work on.


----------



## ChileMass (May 23, 2005)

Bob - so how much did you have to pay for the privilege of skiing on Killington mud?  Hey, one last day is one last day, right?   :wink: 

Cool helmet-cam!  Surprisingly good resolution.  What make/model is it and how to you secure it on your head?


----------



## Vortex (May 23, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Bob - so how much did you have to pay for the privilege of skiing on Killington mud?  Hey, one last day is one last day, right?   :wink:
> 
> Cool helmet-cam!  Surprisingly good resolution.  What make/model is it and how to you secure it on your head?



That was AndyZee's gear, not sure  (Helmut Cam). I had an ASC pass so no cost to me, but they were charging $39 adult 29 kids.  There were a few thin and narrow spots, but most everything was covered side to side.


----------



## andyzee (May 23, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Bob - so how much did you have to pay for the privilege of skiing on Killington mud?  Hey, one last day is one last day, right?   :wink:
> 
> Cool helmet-cam!  Surprisingly good resolution.  What make/model is it and how to you secure it on your head?



ChileMass, the skiing was suprisingly good. I'm only sorry I didn't get more turns in. I made the mistake of taking a break and ran into an BBQ  :lol: 

With regards to the helmet cam, there are two sources that I know of. They both seem to have the same cams. I went with the second one which is in England, came out a bit cheaper. I had a concern about buying from an overseas vendor, but they were actually pretty good. I ordered on something like a Monday and it came in on a Thursday. If not certain about the price which is liste in pounds. They have a currency converter at the bottom of their page. I got the top model they had which was like 175 pounds. In order to secure the helmet cam, it comes with some really strong velcro. If you consider it you want to be sure you get the remote control. However, I as well as others (Sprite) have had some problem with the remote. I fixed mine with little trouble. I've really enjoyed it, got like 24 hours of video from this past season. Now looking forward to rollerblading, biking, and hiking, where I plan to use it as well.

http://www.jonescam.tv/helmet_camera.html
http://www.sports-camera.com/


----------



## Vortex (May 24, 2005)

Cool lincs.  I love technology used by other people.


----------



## Skimaine4ever (May 24, 2005)

I'm try to get this video to play.  It sounds cool.  We take videos up at Big Squaw because its the least busy, we arnt very high tech so we dont have a helmet cam.  We just film it while we are going down the mountain and hope we dont die.  Some of them are preety cool.  I wish I had a way to post them on here.


----------



## andyzee (May 24, 2005)

Skimaine4ever said:
			
		

> I'm try to get this video to play.  It sounds cool.  We take videos up at Big Squaw because its the least busy, we arnt very high tech so we dont have a helmet cam.  We just film it while we are going down the mountain and hope we dont die.  Some of them are preety cool.  I wish I had a way to post them on here.



If you have trouble playing it. Try right mouse clicking on it then choose to save to your computer first.


----------



## Vortex (May 24, 2005)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Skimaine4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AndyZee, don't listen to him, Not high teck my ---. He makes snow in his back yard.  We need him for a BBQ. :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 24, 2005)

Just saw the video yesterday...very nice and great conditions.  Much different from the Killington I recall.


----------

